# Smoke in cab!



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well Im not sure if its smoke or mist or a mixture but here is what happened.

I drove the van to a motorhome repair place near Darlington where its going to be for about two weeks to get some internal work done.

On the 14 mile drive I noticed it was misting up somewhat on the screen and had the heater on full demist. It just got worse and I had to keep wiping it. About half way I noticed mist above the dash and looked behind to see misty smoke filling the van!  

By this time I was only a couple of miles from the repairers so kept going. I have noticed on a couple of occasions over the summer water coming in through the dash floor. It was worse this morning and when I went round a right hand corner the misty smoke came out of the dash more.

Anyway I called the garage and they said its probably the heat exchange (whatever that is) but it was a bit worrying.

On inspection under the bonnet I couldnt see anything burning or smell any burning so I just left it with the repair guy.

the garage said it should be ok to drive the five miles to them when its finished at the motorhome place but just thought I would get the experts take on it.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

barryd said:


> Well Im not sure if its smoke or mist or a mixture but here is what happened.
> 
> I drove the van to a motorhome repair place near Darlington where its going to be for about two weeks to get some internal work done.
> 
> ...


What does the mist / smoke smell like? If it was smoke from an electrical circuit getting hot then you would have a strong acrid smell that anyone who has had an electrical fire would recognise.
It does sound like it could be a leak from the heat exchanger, [ the thing like a small radiator that is in the coolant circuit which gives warm air as air is passed over it], but if it has been going on for some time I would have expected a drop in the coolant fluid level in the resevoir and it does have an anti-freeze smell. The fact that it is coming out the heater vents reinforces that.
It could of course be a leak allowing rain water in but how it would be getting hot would require investigation. the X250 has a drain in the engine compartment air intake. If this was blocked then rain water could enter with fresh air into the heater.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the reply

It didnt smell acrid really but had a bit of a whiff.

The water does look like its a bit rusty.

Will just have to hope it gets to the garage ok.

Just spent £700 on a full service and new brakes and they didnt pick up on it.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

This used to be quite common when heater matrixes (matrixi?) sprang a leak.
A good clue would be the smell of anti-freeze.


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

matrices


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

heater matrix for sure common problem on pre x250, dash out but well within reach of a competant diy,er. usually ok all summer when heater is turned to blue then starts leaking when you put it back to red.DO NOT put radweld or such like in it it will do more harm than good .


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> This used to be quite common when heater matrixes (matrixi?) sprang a leak.
> A good clue would be the smell of anti-freeze.


A bit old fashioned and times have moved on. It is the same thing but now called a 'HEATER MATRIX EXCHANGER'. 
That's progress for you, the same thing but more words.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Even heater core

Loddy :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks chaps.

I have no idea what your talking about and I don't know what anti freeze smells like but do you think it will be safe to drive to the garage once the repairs internally have been carried out?

I wont sue you if I go up in a ball of flames.

I forgot to mention. I noticed in the rear view mirror that some little darling had written Boom Boom with their finger on the rear lounge window in the dust. That started to freak me out. Perhaps it was an assassination attempt.


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

hi barryd. i am not having a go at you but when people are asking for advice it would help if they said what make & model or year as it would be helpful. for example if its a fiat x250 or the early model e.t.c that is why you are getting two different replies . like me i have had 5 different base vehicles so any problems i have had i need to know which model it is .if its the heater like the forum said you will get a horrible antifreeze smell in the cab especially when on hot when you have had that problem you never forget the smell . if its a fiat x250 like the forum said again it will most probably be water going through your vents on the bonnet into you air intake which has a drain off that could be blocked . fiat have a lot to answer for with the scuttle draining problem very bad design . if you coolant level is keeping steady on the full mark its not the heater jud


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jud said:


> hi barryd. i am not having a go at you but when people are asking for advice it would help if they said what make & model or year as it would be helpful. for example if its a fiat x250 or the early model e.t.c that is why you are getting two different replies . like me i have had 5 different base vehicles so any problems i have had i need to know which model it is .if its the heater like the forum said you will get a horrible antifreeze smell in the cab especially when on hot when you have had that problem you never forget the smell . if its a fiat x250 like the forum said again it will most probably be water going through your vents on the bonnet into you air intake which has a drain off that could be blocked . fiat have a lot to answer for with the scuttle draining problem very bad design . if you coolant level is keeping steady on the full mark its not the heater jud


Please do have a go at me. I am a dimwit. For some reason I forgot to mention the type of van.

Peugeot Boxer 1996 2.5TD Swift Kontiki 640.

If the smell is unforgetable then its not that then as I cant remember what it smelt like.

I noticed the odd bit of water quite some time ago and didnt think much about it to be honest. ITs just had a major service as well. Should they have picked up on it?


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

just make sure the radiator is topped up on your journey back

joe


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Having met Barry, I can confirm that he is a dimwit. :lol: 

I agree with the others Barry. You either have a leak in a hose behind the dash or have sprung a leak in the matrix (it is like a mini radiator and keeps your toes warm in winter).

However, if the radiator coolant has not dropped then it could be rain water ingress.

Both problems are not uncommon on Fiat Ducatos (or is that Ducati ? :roll: ).

ps should have come to me first, my rates are cheap. :wink:


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

hi barryd. keep an eye on your exspantion bottle and see if its looseing any coolan . it will not take much water to mist up your screen if its the heater . thinking years back my brother inlaw had the same trouble with the heater on his rover sdi dream machine they was as bad as the ford dagenham dustbin he them was the days :lol: .jud


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks

We did 5000 miles over the summer and I had to top up the water two or three times in the resevoir plastic bottle thingy. It had only dropped an inch or two and I assumed that was normal. It was a bit hot. The weather that is.

In all the confusion I didnt check to see if it was empty or low. Will have a look when I pick it up.

747. Its a Peugeot not a farty fiat! Not sure which is worse to be honest. I had a modified Fiat Coupe 20v Turbo once that would do 160 MPH but spent more time in the garage than on the road. Great fun but only when it worked. One of the reasons we havent changed vans is because I refuse to buy anything with Fiat on it.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry don't worry about the Boom Boom on your rear window

That was me

Gradually the jealousy about your postings on your last trip is beginning to fade

Quite liked "the little darling" though 

Stay safe

Aldra


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Everyone knows Hank the Tank

Loddy :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

loddy said:


> Everyone knows Hank the Tank
> 
> Loddy :lol:


I get fan mail from our website you know! to be fair most of it is either death threats or motorhomers laughing at me for having a Swift but all the same I get a buzz when I receive an email from the website!

I reckon Loddy and 747 are behind most of it so I dont take too much notice.


----------



## maxsdad (Mar 20, 2011)

agree with the heater matrix fault but do not be fooled by the coolant level in the expansion bottle.
on a sealed cooling system the idea is that the radiator remains constantly full drawing coolant from the expansion bottle as the engine cools and returning it when warm.
if you get a leak in the system the coolant leaks out on expansion but the radiator draws air into the system when it cools leaving you with the expansion bottle full but no coolant in the radiator .
you should get someoneto bleed the coolng system for you and then drive with the heater turned on cold.

hope this helps


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies

I havent noticed it overheating so I guess I will have to drive it to the garage with the heater off and keep an eye on the temp guage.


----------

